# Waltham Pocket Watch



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi

I have just aquired this Waltham pocket watch and was wondering if you could give me nay more info on it.

I have checked the serial no which dates the watch to 1898 ! Does this seem correct as the watch is like new ?

Also i assume it is gold plated as there are no hallmarks i can find ,but there is no reference to gold plating either

The case is approx 33mm dia and signed cwc.co planet trade mark.

Any info most appreciated

Cheers

Andy


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

ok done a search and looks like the case is crescent watch company and the 20yr gaurantee refers to the wearing of the gold plating i think ?

Still looking for any info that you can come up with though

many thanks

Andy


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Andy,have a look at this website,it may be helpful?

the date i come up with is 1857?,

maybe you could input more info,into their search engine,

anyway have a look.

Sam. 

My link

Superb watch BTW. k:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

sam. said:


> Hi Andy,have a look at this website,it may be helpful?
> 
> the date i come up with is 1857?,
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam i have sent them an email

cheers

Andy


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

andyclient said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Andy,have a look at this website,it may be helpful?
> ...


Good luck Andy.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Andy, my reference also shows 1898 for your serial number. As for the case, typically American case makers of the period did not use hallmarks and when they had 10,20,25, and 30 years warranty they were gold filled and the length was the expected time to wear through based on the amount,of thickness, of gold used. Yours is likely 10k gold filled. You might find more info by searching Cresent Watch Case Co. as in most instances the cases were made by specialty companies rather than the movement maker. Cresent was originally in Chicago and then New York City moved to New Jersey and in 1904 became part of Keystone Watch Case Co.. Since they moved to Newark NJ in 1891 that is where your case most likely was made.

HTH


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

watchnutz said:


> Andy, my reference also shows 1898 for your serial number. As for the case, typically American case makers of the period did not use hallmarks and when they had 10,20,25, and 30 years warranty they were gold filled and the length was the expected time to wear through based on the amount,of thickness, of gold used. Yours is likely 10k gold filled. You might find more info by searching Cresent Watch Case Co. as in most instances the cases were made by specialty companies rather than the movement maker. Cresent was originally in Chicago and then New York City moved to New Jersey and in 1904 became part of Keystone Watch Case Co.. Since they moved to Newark NJ in 1891 that is where your case most likely was made.
> 
> HTH


Many thanks most appreciated

cheers

Andy


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I find this search handy for Walthams:-

http://www.nawcc-info.org/WalthamDB/LookupSN.asp

Mike


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

tixntox said:


> I find this search handy for Walthams:-
> 
> http://www.nawcc-info.org/WalthamDB/LookupSN.asp
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike thats a good site thanks, have sent them an email will hopefully get a responce .

According to the site the serial no comes out at 1898

chers

Andy


----------



## liverbird (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi Andy can you print the number of the movement


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

liverbird said:


> Hi Andy can you print the number of the movement


Hi

The serial no is 8700514


----------



## liverbird (Mar 19, 2010)

andyclient said:


> liverbird said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Andy can you print the number of the movement
> ...


----------



## liverbird (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi Andy The watch is a H/C size O Seaside Model 1891 Some had 7J some had 11J or 15J

very nice to find one in that condition, Cheers Les


----------

